# '97 Altima, 2.4L engine, won't run above idle



## chart91562 (Nov 30, 2008)

Engine will start but runs at about 500rpm. Push gas and engine quits. Fuel pump pressure is at spec. Spark plugs new. Plug wires resistence ok. No cracks in dist. cap or rotor. Tested spark for each cylinder-ok. Therefore I believe coil is ok. Help---ideas?


----------



## crazydrivinjoe26 (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you have a security System on it or an auto starter. It sounds like either a security thing or an auto starter interfering. My Jeep has an auto starter and if I rev the engine at all it shuts off. If not maybe the security is not. allowing it to do the same.


----------

